# Other Pets > Birds >  Sun conures?

## SpartaDog

I've wanted one for years now and have recently come across the opportunity to get one for free. Still gotta get the okay from mom, but I've always had luck with that.

So, any tips on a) convincing mom (she's worried about the noise and mess, but I've heard conures are good for that, as far as parrots go) and b) caring for them? I mean I've done research, but some things can only be learned from experience.

----------


## Cendalla

Suns are a good conure as far as conure's go. The can be very nosy. Most conures are. They are beautiful when they achieve their adult plumage and are really playful.  I'm not fond of conures but Suns are pretty neat. Is this bird free for a reason? Does it have problems? Is it aggressive? Some times its best to pass on a bird thats convenient to make sure you get something that will fit into the family and have a forever home. 

A baby thats just weaned is a great way to have one grow with you. I know money is always an issue but if I could go out and buy anything I'd get a white bellied caique. They are amazing pets. All that being said I have a blue headed pionus and a blue and gold macaw (talk about noise!). 

I'm Not really sure how you would convince you mom. Like I said- they are noisy. They are not really messy. They my throw a little seed but not bad at all. They aren't a large bird, so they don't take up much space. Their care is easy. They just need a healthy diet (meaning not just seed) and clean water. They are pretty hardy. Safe toys to keep them occupied and maybe a play top to keep boredom away. Some like the play tops- mine didn't. 

I sugest that you tell her that it is something you are serious about and not a passing fancy. Be willing to educate yourself further on Suns and conures in general and be willing to cover the financial upkeep as well as day to day care.

Good luck to you! I hope it all works out :Smile:

----------


## SpartaDog

White-bellies are really nice. Black-caps are pretty neat too.

And I don't know exactly why it's free. I haven't actually seen the bird or the ad yet, but dad's friend (a big bird guy, he's got 4) told me about it. I figured I'd do my research before I go looking, and if I don't get this free one, I'll probably start saving up to buy/adopt one anyway.

I would just go out and buy one, but I'm a high school junior with no job and college approaching, so money is a bit of an issue (bird would be coming with me to college, so don't worry about that).

----------


## Cendalla

I had birds In college too. People are nicer about renting apartments to those with birds than snakes. I have no clue why. Snakes don't squawk and chew on everything. Mine don't even require live food. But they aren't welcome? Free is nice but I would find out more. 

I was really luck to grow up in an aviary. I got exposed to all sorts of birds from an early age. All the birds I have ever had I hatched from the egg and hand fed. The best advice I can give you is to visit the birds of people you know to get a feel for the different personality types. Don't get one from any big chain pet stores. And be careful about scammers- there are a lot out there.  :Wink:

----------


## SpartaDog

Yeah well, unfortunately, most people still think all snakes are venomous or 30 ft monsters. So they think that by letting a garter snake into the building, they're putting all the residents at risk. So it's understandable. Wrong, but understandable.

I found the ad and it just says the bird and cage are going for $1. They have a baby on the way and won't have time to care for the bird. It's a five-year-old female, doesn't talk (which I don't really care about) and loves to cuddle. I'm going to talk to mom about it tonight, and if all goes well, I'll go over to see the bird in person before I take her.

----------


## Cendalla

Kids are a number one need to re-home bird situation. Good luck. I hope it works out :Very Happy:

----------


## djansen

Never again will I get a sun conure.  We had one for a little bit and they make the most awful eardrum bursting noise out of any bird.  Me and my roommate could not take it so we had to give it away.

----------


## DellaF

My friend has two Sun Conures. They are beautiful and loud. I have a Quaker Parrot he is loud at times but he's my boy. I had a Green-cheek once he was a great little bird.

----------


## SpartaDog

> My friend has two Sun Conures. They are beautiful and loud.


I read once that they only get louder when you have multiples XD So that was probably a big part of it.

I personally don't mind the noise. It's just convincing mom to put up with it for a year before I take her off to college.

----------


## Emilio

Sorry about the bad pics but thought I'd share a pic of mine. We love ours we just didn't expect him to be so loud, he is hand tamed I guess that's the main reason we have alot of patience with him. Good luck they are great pets just expect some attitude and early mornings.

droid!!!!

----------


## SpartaDog

Just talked to mom about it. She said she really doesn't want any more pets (which doesn't make sense to me, because the only one she deals with is the dog. My dad does the fish by himself and I do the 3 reptiles by myself. But whatever), but she's willing to consider. She didn't seem to care about the noise/mess as much as I thought she would. The only point she has against me at the moment is that moving a bird across state boundaries will be hard. But we'll work it out.

----------


## mues155

Iam not a big fan of sun conures either. I would NEVER own one. 
The loud earsplitting single note noise they make is enough to drive me insane!
They can be very sweet and nice but I would rather go with a senegal or any poicephalus family member for that matter. Poicephalus tend to be more "apartment" birds, they talk almost in a whisper tone and their actual bird noise isnt one that makes your ears bleed lol.
Ive fostered many senegals and brown headed parrots and I gotta say, they are sweet as can be. 
Just be SURE that you can handle the noise a sun makes before you get him. I hate seing birds rehomed multiple times.

----------


## SpartaDog

Hmm. After looking into it a bit, I think I might go with a caique instead. Unfortunately I'm having a bit of trouble finding one available for adoption, and I'd greatly prefer to adopt rather than buy.

----------


## spygirl

I prefer green cheeked conures myself. I've hand raised a few suns and my ears will never forgive me. 

But a word of caution with adopting a parrot. Research and ask a TON of questions. Rehomed parrots tend to be extremely hard work and can be very difficult. I've seen a lot of rehomed birds that have found happy endings, but I've also seen a lot of cases that ended badly. Just make sure you know what you're getting into. 

Also, if you plan on going to college, make sure that you can either take the bird with you, or that the bird is bonded enough with whoever you leave it behind with. If we left town, we either had to take Dragon with us or hope that my friend that he loved was available for bird sitting. He would refuse food and water, and scream non-stop if he felt he was left behind. It can be very damaging to their mental state if the people they've bonded with leave them. 

Man, all this bird talk really makes me miss my green cheek... Sigh... After this kid is born, I'm totally going to need another one...

----------


## musicalKeyes

My uncle has a conure, and he's great, but I LOVE my mousebird. It's like having a tiny, quiet parrot. You do have to be prepared to feed them fresh fruit and low-iron softbill pellets, but they are awesome. My little guy is constantly on my head or shoulder, or clinging in my hair. He does occasionally make loudish noises, but they're definitely not annoying. They also sleep hanging from the top of their cage, which is hilarious. Super curious, and a ton of personality packed into a bird the size of a finch (their tails are three times as long as them, though). Anyways, if you can't go with the parrot, a mousebird would be an excellent alternative.
There's not a ton of info on them, but the few breeders out there seem to be super willing to answer any questions. 
So, 
NO seeds, fresh fruit and pellets. They don't have a crop, just an expandable esophagus, so they cannot digest seeds.
they live to be around ten years old.
not super colorful, some are moreso than others (mine's a whitebacked)
they do better in a larger cage, especially because of their long tails
use branches instead of perches. the reason they're called mousebirds is because of the way the scurry along branches, and they're also better for their feet.
they don't generally like getting wet, and can't regulate their body temps very well when they are, so I use chinchilla dust which my guy uses constantly.

Wish I had some pictures, maybe I'll take some tomorrow  :Very Happy:

----------


## SpartaDog

> Also, if you plan on going to college, make sure that you can either take the bird with you, or that the bird is bonded enough with whoever you leave it behind with. If we left town, we either had to take Dragon with us or hope that my friend that he loved was available for bird sitting. He would refuse food and water, and scream non-stop if he felt he was left behind. It can be very damaging to their mental state if the people they've bonded with leave them.


Yes, the bird would definitely be coming to college with me. My parents already refused to take care of it while I'm gone because they're taking care of the lizard and 2 snakes already. I plan to get an apartment off campus, because not only do I not have to worry about the school's regulations at that point, but apparently it may be cheaper than getting a dorm. Or if I go to Eckerd college, I can just bring the bird with me on campus.

----------


## mues155

> Hmm. After looking into it a bit, I think I might go with a caique instead. Unfortunately I'm having a bit of trouble finding one available for adoption, and I'd greatly prefer to adopt rather than buy.


Caiques are actually pretty hard to find. I know handfed baby yellow bellys usually run around $1200-1500.
And you sure dont hear about them being up for adoption very often. 
Go to a local bird specialty store and just tell them what your looking for in a bird. Maybe they can help you. 
Good luck!

----------


## SpartaDog

> My uncle has a conure, and he's great, but I LOVE my mousebird. It's like having a tiny, quiet parrot. You do have to be prepared to feed them fresh fruit and low-iron softbill pellets, but they are awesome. My little guy is constantly on my head or shoulder, or clinging in my hair. He does occasionally make loudish noises, but they're definitely not annoying. They also sleep hanging from the top of their cage, which is hilarious. Super curious, and a ton of personality packed into a bird the size of a finch (their tails are three times as long as them, though). Anyways, if you can't go with the parrot, a mousebird would be an excellent alternative.
> There's not a ton of info on them, but the few breeders out there seem to be super willing to answer any questions. 
> So, 
> NO seeds, fresh fruit and pellets. They don't have a crop, just an expandable esophagus, so they cannot digest seeds.
> they live to be around ten years old.
> not super colorful, some are moreso than others (mine's a whitebacked)
> they do better in a larger cage, especially because of their long tails
> use branches instead of perches. the reason they're called mousebirds is because of the way the scurry along branches, and they're also better for their feet.
> they don't generally like getting wet, and can't regulate their body temps very well when they are, so I use chinchilla dust which my guy uses constantly.
> ...


Thanks, but I'm not interested in smaller birds. If I were, I would probably have surrendered to my lack of funds and went with a budgie or cockatiel. But no, I definitely want a small parrot of some sort. Else I'll get something else for college.




> Caiques are actually pretty hard to find. I know handfed baby yellow bellys usually run around $1200-1500.
> And you sure dont hear about them being up for adoption very often. 
> Go to a local bird specialty store and just tell them what your looking for in a bird. Maybe they can help you.


Seriously? That's ridiculous. Online I see PAIRS going for that and individuals going for more around the $600 - 850 range. And Petfinder has 2 white-bellies (which I assume you meant, since there are only 2 species and yellow-bellied isn't one of them XD) for adoption, but they have to be adopted together and I'm having trouble convincing mom on one, nevermind two.

----------


## OtterGoRun

Be prepared for a lot of noise, mess, and responsibility.  Sun conures are NOISY, they are MESSY, and they need a LOT of attention.  Especially coming from a different home, you will need to put in a lot of work to build a trusting bond between you guys.  Parrots get very attached to owners, and also sometimes decide to hate someone for no good reason.  In an apartment setting, I would not ever consider one as it can and will be heard in the other apartments neighboring you - not cool.  They can make great pets, but all I am saying is they require a lot of work than many busy people cannot provide.  Seed is also an inadequate and incomplete diet, so be ready to spend a decent amount of money providing a fresh and varied diet in addition to seed.

----------


## SpartaDog

> Be prepared for a lot of noise, mess, and responsibility.  Sun conures are NOISY, they are MESSY, and they need a LOT of attention.  Especially coming from a different home, you will need to put in a lot of work to build a trusting bond between you guys.  Parrots get very attached to owners, and also sometimes decide to hate someone for no good reason.  In an apartment setting, I would not ever consider one as it can and will be heard in the other apartments neighboring you - not cool.  They can make great pets, but all I am saying is they require a lot of work than many busy people cannot provide.  Seed is also an inadequate and incomplete diet, so be ready to spend a decent amount of money providing a fresh and varied diet in addition to seed.


Yeah. As I said before, I will probably go with a caique instead (though I'm not going to decide for sure until the time comes to buy; African gray is also on my list), and I will probably be buying a newly-weaned baby as well. Caiques are notably quiet as far as parrots go and from what I've read, many breeders recommend them for people in apartments. 

And I buy fresh fruit all the time for myself anyway, so that's not an issue. XD

----------


## OtterGoRun

Good thoughts.  I assume you know the list of things you can't feed as well?  Some of them are not intuitive, like apple seeds are a big no no due to the levels of cyanide in them.  Same with many other fruit pits and seeds.

----------


## SpartaDog

> Good thoughts.  I assume you know the list of things you can't feed as well?  Some of them are not intuitive, like apple seeds are a big no no due to the levels of cyanide in them.  Same with many other fruit pits and seeds.


I don't know the exact specifics yet, but the idea's only been in the air for two days now, so I haven't had the chance to do much research. School gets out in two weeks, so once things slow down, I'll start getting into it and finding out all the details.

----------


## OtterGoRun

> I don't know the exact specifics yet, but the idea's only been in the air for two days now, so I haven't had the chance to do much research. School gets out in two weeks, so once things slow down, I'll start getting into it and finding out all the details.


Good, good.  Definitely do your research beforehand, as it will make the transition much easier for both of you.  There are lots of great resources out there on what to feed and what not to feed.  Some are obvious, like chocolate being a no-no, but others are unknown to many pet owners, such as avocado, dried beans, onions, and others being dangerous and causing death.

----------


## SpartaDog

> Good, good.  Definitely do your research beforehand, as it will make the transition much easier for both of you.  There are lots of great resources out there on what to feed and what not to feed.  Some are obvious, like chocolate being a no-no, but others are unknown to many pet owners, such as avocado, dried beans, onions, and others being dangerous and causing death.


Of course. Being a snake owner, I know the importance of researching a pet before you get one. Especially one that will last as long as a parrot.

----------


## OtterGoRun

Yeah, some last a very long time.  There is a parrot at my zoo in his late 70's  :Surprised:

----------


## snakesRkewl

Quakers are awesome talkers, a bit loud but an all around amazing bird in a small package.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Conures are noisy but noise and mess are part of owning birds.

Some conures are less noisy than others (yet still nosy) such as Green Cheek.

I have a male and trust me he knows how to get his point across when he is mad he can make himself loud but not as loud as a Sun Conure, he is also a very good talker which is not really typical for them but mine is a motor mouth, he can say: Treat, I love you, Come here, What you doing, I love you Baby, I'm a good birdie, I'm a good boy, Whatching TV who knows what's next  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Here he is 



Remember Conures are intelligent bird that need stimulation, time and interaction.

----------

_Cendalla_ (06-03-2011)

----------


## Michelle.C

We owned a Sun Conure when I was growing up, very loud. Also very smart and awesome little birds, but still. It was enough to run you out of the house at times. The mess isn't a big deal though. Keep paper in the tray and around the cage, it makes clean up a few minute job every few days. Then I just wash her cage once every few weeks.

When I got older, Macaws caught my eye, but I still liked the way Conures looked, so..I got a Macaw that resembled a Conure.  :Smile:

----------


## SpartaDog

Thanks guys. I think it's pretty safe to say I'm not going to get a conure, but I will probably be getting a bird. Again, I personally don't mind the noise, but my parents will, as will the neighbors in the apartment the bird and I will be living in. So these are the species I'm looking at now, in no particular order:

Black-capped caique
White-bellied caique
African gray
Meyers parrot
Indian ringneck parakeet
Rainbow lory (haven't done much research on the noise level for these yet)

Whether mom says yes or not, it'll take about a year to raise the $1200 needed for the bird and all the supplies, so I'll have plenty of time to do my research and get some suggestions from experts.

----------


## OtterGoRun

Rainbow Lories are LOUD too.  You also have to make sure you are providing fresh nectar every day, as that is a major part of their diet.  African Greys can be talkers, but they aren't as squawky as some other birds.  Parakeets are a little better, and I am not familiar enough with the rest to know for sure.  We didn't have those in our collection.

----------


## Cendalla

I love caiques and Meyers. Ringnecks are a totally different kind of personality- They aren't my thing but there are some great colors. A lory is a neat bird but the mess they make and their dietary needs are not easy. If you are gong to be in school then a smaller bird like a Quaker will be much happier than a bird like a Grey. They need interaction, stimulation, and lots of handling. They are like having a five year old for life. If they don't have the right care and attention many birds will damage them selves. Just things for you to think about.

----------


## mommanessy247

ok i only read the 1st page of responses but i have to add this input...
although i have only cockatiel experience it is quite well known that parrots, big and small alike, usually get loud when they're "establishing contact with their flock" known as "contact calls". they want to know who's around and where they are. it's how they communicate with each other out in the wild so naturally it's how they do it in our homes. i had a friend's mom who sadly got a sun conure purely on impulse due to its beauty and ended up getting rid of it cuz it was so loud and started making their cockatiels scream. 
my tiels only screamed as a way of making contact with me but one only screamed when there was someone at the door or when my daughter, then a toddler, was crying in her room. i'm hard of hearing so the bird put 2 & 2 together and began alerting me to those things when i couldnt hear them. she was my hearing assistance birdy, haha. 
anywho the biggest mistake to make with a screaming parrot is to yell at them. some do it to silence the bird and although it might work temporarily it'll eventually only reinforce & intensify the screaming once the bird realizes your "answering their calls". 
although parrots do love to scream and some swear they do it to hear themselves, there are always exceptions to every rule. just because they mostly do it doesnt mean you might not get lucky and end up with one thats not so bad.

----------


## sgath92

> I read once that they only get louder when you have multiples XD So that was probably a big part of it.


I have found that is true regardless what species the other birds are. Once one starts screaming flock mentality kicks in and they all start screaming.

In my experience conures are louder in volume, but hans macaws are a lot more loud in duration of screams & frequency of how often they happen. 




> ok i only read the 1st page of responses but i have to add this input...
> although i have only cockatiel experience it is quite well known that parrots, big and small alike, usually get loud when they're "establishing contact with their flock" known as "contact calls". they want to know who's around and where they are. it's how they communicate with each other out in the wild so naturally it's how they do it in our homes.


With conures they have different distinct calls. The "where are you" call isn't very loud and it's one note with a long gap in time  between them. When ours wants to be let out before anyone is awake he'll do the same note, pause for a few seconds, and do it again until someone gets out of bed to uncover him. If someone walks out of the room he'll make the same call to try to get them to come back. He'll do the same "where are you" call to try to interact with the birds outside in the wild. Sometimes they'll respond back.

Then separately is the "I am pissed off" scream which is similar to the "I am scared" scream. When ours wants something and isn't getting it, or just wants to be an ass, or is scared for any or no reason- it will scream and scream and scream until it's covered up. We can't let ours see outside at all because seeing any bird outside [especially crows] will trigger the "I am scared" scream. These two screams don't seem to be happen in an attempt to "call for someone." The "I am pissed off" scream is one note repeated twice at high volume, a short pause, then again. The "I am scared" scream is this same note but played continuously on repeat with almost no pause between it.

Separately the bird has some playful noises it makes while it's  being played with, but they're not loud at all.

----------


## ball python 22

a species of parrot i like is the quaker parrot it stays around twelve inches long ,and eighty to one hundred fifty grams

----------

